# Seagal thretened by mob?



## wlinton (Jul 14, 2002)

Just heard on Fox news that Seagal is in court claiming that when he left his producer, the mob threatened him...so much so, that Seagal turned over 700k.  
Investigators are trying to find the money trail.


----------



## arnisador (Jul 14, 2002)

I heard about the recent claims of extortion between him and his ex-partner.


----------



## Shinryu (Jul 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wlinton _
> 
> *Just heard on Fox news that Seagal is in court claiming that when he left his producer, the mob threatened him...so much so, that Seagal turned over 700k.
> Investigators are trying to find the money trail. *



weird huh?
his aikido is not useful no more becuase he's getting old?
cammon.. seagal is my favorite movie star.


----------



## Eraser (Jul 15, 2002)

Hey,

IM a huge Segal fan too... and im sure he's still got it.. when it comes to his MA.. but.. in reality.. can it stop bullets??  cuz i don't think the mob will come after him with roundhouse and flying kicks!!  Just my thoughts!!


----------



## Shinryu (Jul 15, 2002)

I just wish Seagal good luck.... 
But I gotta see that news to believe it :shrug:


----------



## Kirk (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Shinryu _
> 
> *I just wish Seagal good luck....
> But I gotta see that news to believe it :shrug: *




http://www.eonline.com/News/Items/0,1,10052,00.html?tnews

http://www.informare.it/news/review/2002/newsday0002.asp

http://www.sanluisobispo.com/mld/timesleader/news/breaking_news/3397980.htm

http://helpanimals.net/news_article/92240


----------



## Shinryu (Jul 15, 2002)

You proved me wrong...
Will check those links out tomorrow.:rofl:


----------



## arnisador (Aug 2, 2002)

This has been in the news a lot--it's the most press he's had in a while!


----------

